# Looking for change gears



## misterwalrus (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi, 
This is my first post ever. I just bought a used 8x12 HF (44859). I thought I made a good deal buying at $400.00. Not sure any more.  It is missing a lot of change gears.  If I am understanding it correctly it should come with 16 change gears  when you buy it from Harbor Freight.
I only have 5 gears (70,35,30,100 teeth).  
Do you have an advice on how to go around this issue. I can't find anybody selling the set of change gears for this model, or the Lathemaster 8x14, which I heard is basically the same thing.

Thank you very much,
Andres


----------



## tweinke (Jan 27, 2017)

I think Little Machine Shop sells the change gears for that lathe. Hopefully someone else on here will know what gears you should have.


----------



## misterwalrus (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you tweinke for replying to my post, 
I did contact them but they have to order them and it will take 12 months for delivery. I am hoping someone can give me another provider or solution.


----------



## royesses (Jan 27, 2017)

Have you tried calling the harbor freight service dept? Sometimes they can get parts pretty quick. I looked at eBay and found nothing. Grizzly has some 8" lathes that may be a source for compatible gears. 

Roy


----------



## misterwalrus (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Roy, 
It did cross my mind to call Harbor Freight but then I convinced myself it was not going to help. Based on your advice I'll try tomorrow and call them.  
Regarding the Grizzly option, I am really afraid of getting an incompatible set.  I will look it up anyway and if it is possible ask their people for compatibility with my lathe. Worst thing that could happen is that they don't know.

Thank you very much,
Andres


----------



## tweinke (Jan 27, 2017)

This may sound stupid but, I noticed that Harbor Freight still sells the 44859 lathe and the manual is downloadable. Might be a good idea to get the manual then take inventory of what you have verses the manual before calling so that you only pay shipping etc. once. and in the worst case scenario the manual does list the modular pitch of the gears in the geartrain.


----------



## misterwalrus (Jan 27, 2017)

TW, I have been doing that, not in a very disciplined way I admit it though. I am missing the threading dial too. I will take your advice and do the hard work.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 27, 2017)

Boy it sure would be nice if there was an easy button for this kind of stuff, and possibly a Star trek transporter so that the parts would appear quickly!


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 27, 2017)

tweinke said:


> Boy it sure would be nice if there was an easy button for this kind of stuff, and possibly a Star trek transporter so that the parts would appear quickly!



Now if only i could cast my own...

I have seen a lot of those import gear sets on all the sell sites.
Maybe gears from another import? Bore or bush the center hole.
The HF lathe manual is below.


----------



## royesses (Jan 27, 2017)

I count 16 change gears: 30,35,40,45,48,50,60,66,68,70,70,72,75,80,90,100 - leaving you needing 11 gears. 

Pleas keep us informed about your progress. I will still try to find some gears. No guarantee of success.

Roy


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 28, 2017)

From my research, those lathes both HF and Lathemaster were made by Dazheng in China.  I wish that I could find an importer besides HF and LMS.  I do have a mill now, I'll guess that I will have to learn how to make gears (actually, that is a good thing).


----------



## royesses (Jan 28, 2017)

The 7x10 uses module 1 20° pa gears. I purchased a set of 8 cutters on Ebay for $59.80 and a 22mm R8 arbor for $49.00 from China. They took about 2 weeks to get here. Quality is good on the cutters and very good on the arbor. I also have "Gears and Gear Cutting" by Ivan Law from Amazon. Great Great book. I have not had a chance to cut any gears yet though. To me that is a very low cost way to cut gears. But time consuming. I also have a rotary table with index plate that I plan to use on the mini mill for this. I have always wanted to learn to cut gears and am excited to give t a try. In the case of the 8x12 it is a way to get the hard to get gears and maybe make some extras. Just need to find out what module and pa they use and you can be in business.

Roy


----------



## tincture500 (Jan 28, 2017)

Buy another from HF with coupons and discounts, sell the first lathe you paid $400 or donate for tax right off if possible.  Based on your situation. Hobbist or business cut your loss and move on. Tom


----------



## misterwalrus (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
I just wanted to keep you inform of  my 'progress'.  So far, I am only getting some knowledge and no gears yet. I think I rushed on buying a fly cutter, because I did not know about gear cutters.  The fly cutter has not arrived, it comes with a blank hss bar that I will have to shape in the grinder.  Mount it on the chuck and see how can i hold a blank disc that I need to rotate without and index plate but with same precision ...I might build an acrylic  one and see what happens.


----------



## misterwalrus (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I never thought that the update would come so quickly. See,  I had forgotten the recommendation  of Roy to call HF. That was the solution all along. For only $3.99 each gear. Of course I placed the order - 10 to 12 weeks for delivery vs 12 months from LMS, no brainer.
The only problem is that now I am really hooked on the idea of build one myself, but that is not a bad problem of course 

Thank you everybody, I suppose that you will see me around and hopefully I can help others too in the no too distant future


----------



## dkwflight (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi
Some threads call for two of the same gear.
Check on a threading gear change chart.
If your lathe is a 7 x10 or 7x12 joing the 7x12 Yahoo group. 
Good people and a restricted group so you will miss all the sex ads  :<)


----------



## misterwalrus (Feb 4, 2017)

dkwflight said:


> Hi
> Some threads call for two of the same gear.
> Check on a threading gear change chart.
> If your lathe is a 7 x10 or 7x12 joing the 7x12 Yahoo group.
> Good people and a restricted group so you will miss all the sex ads  :<)


Hi Dk, mine is a 8x14 (sold as 8x12 by HF) I took a look at the 7x10 today at the store and it really looks like a baby next to the 8x12/14.  A lathe, it is a lathe, I suppose, do you think that I can benefit from joining their group? (I don't know about the 7x12)
I might ask them.
Thank you.


----------



## martik777 (Feb 5, 2017)

It's dead easy to make your own gears out of PVC, delrin etc, You do not need a gear or fly cutter, just  grind some HSS or even steel to the profile and slot each tooth with your cross slide.

Good source of PVC are those 12" sewer/water pipes the city uses

Here's some pics: http://s1182.photobucket.com/user/martik777/library/Making gears from PVC or Delrin


----------



## royesses (Feb 5, 2017)

The manual shows 2 70 gears required for some threads. The parts list also shows 2 70 tooth gears. Manual shows the change gears are module 1 metric.


----------

